
Elon Musk promises demo of a working Neuralink device on Friday - zoba
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/26/21402240/neuralink-august-2020-event-brain-machine-interface-working-demonstration
======
cvaidya1986
With connected brains, connected cars, all apps and data in the cloud, cyber
security is basically world security.

